# Aggressive roosters



## dixiegirl3179

Hey all! 

I've had many roosters in the time that I've kept chickens and none of them were aggressive. I had bantams and full sized and never had a problem...til now. About 9 months ago I hatched out a batch of eggs. Some of them I bought from someone and a few were added after the hen sitting on them was killed. Out of the batch of chicks 3 turned out to be roosters. First 2 of them were aggressive and 1 wasn't. They would attack me and my son to the point that my son was afraid to go out back and I would carry a rake when I was out there. We gave those 2 away and now the 3rd one is aggressive. I've gotten him to the point that he doesn't usually come after me anymore by scaring him whenever he came too close (maybe not the right way to do it, but I'd rather him be afraid of me than attack me), but he still goes after my mom and son. I don't understand what is going on here. Is there some connection to incubating them? My friend has one aggressive rooster and he's the only one she hatched at home. I'm going to have to give this one away too because my son is afraid of him, but I'd love some insight into why these roosters turned out aggressive when none of the other roos I've had were.


----------



## milkmaid

I think the aggression is mostly genetic. I wouldn't think it has anything to do with the incubation, but who knows? That's odd that you never had any aggressive ones and suddenly had four. I've had various roosters over the years, and IME aggression seems to be an instinct, the extent of it depending mostly on breed.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I have had two. Both beautiful, of course, but they were both butchered. I think it is similar to people - some are all fine and dandy, but a some are not. That is just the way it is, I guess. I raised a chick from the second she was hatched, still wet and everything. I spent everyday with her, playing with her and petting her. Even with all of that experience she had with humans, she was just plain mean. To this day she is the most aggressive hen we have.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Can't explain the why,other than its a dominance thing. I kick the scrap outta aggressive roos, if that doesn't work, I eat them. Aggressive roos are dangerous. Especially around small children. They can do alot of damage, and cause infection with their spurs.

Don't think it's an incubation thing at all. I have big jersey giants, had only one out of dozens be aggressive. He didn't last long... I would highly suggest you not breed any aggressive roos to your hens you hatch eggs from.

You can tame some roos. Carry him around, have the kids carry him around, ALOT. Even hold him upside down for awhile. It's ok to scare him, him even knock him around, he needs to learn who is boss in your flock.


----------



## happybleats

When you removed the dominate roosters the third stepped up...he needs to go in the pot..he will get worse and can hurt you or your son if you dont keep an eye on him...I dont keep an aggressive anything...no matter how small or large..I had one attack my daughter..scared her so bad she fell down and he went at her... spurred her calve which was painful...these roosters were Barred rocks I believe..we now have three roosters running around..they are beautiful to look at and best of all..safe to be around..


----------



## dixiegirl3179

Thanks all. The current rooster is an easter egger. Of the other 2, one came with the eggs I bought and was supposed to be an easter egger but didn't look like the one I have now (no cheek poofs) and the other was one of the eggs I saved from the hen that was killed. He was black australorp and rhode island red. His daddy was a huge RIR and never tried to come after people at all. Anytime this current rooster comes after me I throw something that won't kill him, but will scrare the crap out of him (buckets mostly) at him. It's gotten to the point that he usually goes the other way when he sees me coming, which is what I want. One of the others would haul tail if you had a rake (large leaf rake), though nobody ever hit him with it that I know of. Guess I'll be giving him away. It's just so weird to me that all 3 of these roos turned out mean when I'd never had one that came after me before.


----------



## IONFarm

It does seem to depend on the bird. I've had ones that were handled a lot and still ended up aggressive and ones that were never handled that are as sweet as can be. Bottom line, though, if they are aggressive, they go.


----------



## lazykranch

IONFarm said:


> It does seem to depend on the bird. I've had ones that were handled a lot and still ended up aggressive and ones that were never handled that are as sweet as can be. Bottom line, though, if they are aggressive, they go.


We have had 2 main roosters. Father & son that are awesome. No fighting or anything. But any chics I buy that end of roosters go back to the sale. They have all been mean and I won't have it. One use to chase me thru the barn. It was funny cause he was a very small bantam. I used to take the horse manure pick and scoop him up and give him a toss. One night I tied him with baler twine in the middle of the pasture for coyote bait. No one ate him ugh so he went to the sale. Amish love them.


----------



## RoyalT

That's really strange that roos you hatched turned out like that. I always note who I think is a rooster and harass them extra when they're little so they know I'm the boss of them. There is that occasional jerk-face who turns into a great dinner because he just couldn't be submissive to me... I recommend eating your rude dudes and getting some nicer ones. Especially if you're incubating/hatching your own eggs


----------



## lansterlou

I think some are mean,and other simply not. Just like humans! I had a rooster a year ago, he was so mean! I once sat atop of the rabbit hutch for an hour fearing that he would attack me and I would drop the baby bunny. It was kind of funny because I was the only one he would go after. My brother found this quite amusing! We eventually just let him go in the wild. We didn't get rid of him for meanness though, we just had 5 roosters at the time! To many!


----------



## Dayna

I have a feral rooster. I thought he would be aggressive but he's not. He takes really good care of my hens and tolerates me poking around. lol










If he wasn't, he'd be in the stew pot.


----------



## milkmaid

Beautiful rooster, Dayna!


----------



## Dayna

Thanks but I'll eat him if he gets mean. lol


----------



## ms_sl_lee

We have an aggressive rooster also. He thinks he is protecting his girls I guess. I've learned to turn on the hose before I go into the chicken yard and spray him if he gets too close. I find if I spray at his feet he will retreat without completely soaking him. But if I have to I will give him a soaking. It works better than the rake for me. I had a plastic rake I used to use until my husband broke all the teeth swinging it at him. It was funny, he would duck if he swung high and jump if he swung low. LOL.


----------



## ms_sl_lee

Does anyone know what breeds are not aggressive? I love having a rooster around but I would like for my grandchildren to enjoy going in the chicken yard. I think the one I have is a red sex link, I'm not sure.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I think part is genetics and part is the breed (some are more aggressive is what I've found). As for the 3rd taking up the position- I agree it's because he's now the only rooster. Yesterday my New Hampshire red who is a gorgeous rooster who turns 1yr this month decided as I was walking out of the pen to attack my leg. It shocked me more than anything because it was an over night thing. I will be keeping his spurs clipped to a safe level. It may sound me but if one tries to attack I've grabbed them gave them a quick dunk in the water and rolled in the dirt- they hate it. It usually keeps them in check at least so we can turn our back.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

That one I believe is not Red sex link, I saw a picture recently and can't remember the name- check out some of the hatchery sites and look at the pics. Buff Orpingtons are pretty docile birds and are considered a dual purpose bird. Barred rocks seem to be more aggressive than not, as well as Rhode Island reds. I chose the New Hampshire reds (this is my boy) since they are a heritage breed, I have two hens that are light brahmas and are pretty mellow.


----------



## milkmaid

> We have an aggressive rooster also. He thinks he is protecting his girls I guess. I've learned to turn on the hose before I go into the chicken yard and spray him if he gets too close. I find if I spray at his feet he will retreat without completely soaking him. But if I have to I will give him a soaking. It works better than the rake for me. I had a plastic rake I used to use until my husband broke all the teeth swinging it at him. It was funny, he would duck if he swung high and jump if he swung low. LOL.


This story made me laugh! It's like the farm version of a sword fight.



> Does anyone know what breeds are not aggressive?


Generally, the breeds known to be docile. Buff Orpington roosters are usually nice I believe (we have had four; three were nice and one was mean). Rhode Island Red and Barred Rock roosters are often nice as well. Not always.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Wow you're lucky milkmaid. Every Rhode Island and Barred Rock we or the neighbors have had (over many years)are very aggressive and seem to pass it on. My Rhody, 'RED' passed it to every cock he had. The neighbors Barred rock was so bad he wouldn't back down unless you had something to defend yourself with.
Buff's are still my favorite all around chicken (I just couldn't get any last year


----------



## christinajh

My current rooster is an Easter Egger, and he was so nice until the past few weeks. We will be eating him at some point because I need the practice butchering, and I won't tolerate mean. We usually sell or eat our roosters, but I was going to keep this one until he started to get mean


----------



## mjs500doo

I don't recommend Roos in the following: leghorn, RIR, OE game birds, or NHR for backyard flocks.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm

The first rooster I ever had was perfectly fine for over a yr and then one day he just turned on me. He had accidently gotten locked in the coop after the hens had all went out to forage. When I let him out he attacked me. I guess he thought I locked him in there? Anyways he spurred me about 6 times and would not let up. I kicked the crap out of him and hit him with the feed bucket I was carrying and he kept coming after me. He chased me into the shop and paced outside the door for a couple of minutes. Crazy bird! Then he went after my brother in law a few day later so we sent him to rooster heaven or maybe he didn't make it to heaven. LOL I've had several roosters of diff breeds since then and never had another mean one.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

TLPF- wow talk about persistent! You want a semi mean rooster to keep the hens safe, but there comes a point that they are just aggressive then it's crock pot time. My New Hampshire red got an attitude adjustment so he's being mellow for now. I find the dunk of water and a roll in the dirt seems to put them in check about who's boss!


----------



## serenityfarmnm

Everyone in my area has a Delaware Roo! I know 7 people with them & every one is still sweat as can be! Our Onion will let my 2 year old grandson carry him around w/ one arm wrapped around him! We tell Jayden NO & if he doesn't pick him up for a few days, Onion will start jumping on his lap every chance he gets!

BTW, Easter eggers are a mixed breed True Aracaunas, the ones with olive colored eggs & no rumps, are the ones with the cheek puffs.


----------



## Sylvie

serenityfarmnm said:


> Everyone in my area has a Delaware Roo! I know 7 people with them & every one is still sweat as can be! Our Onion will let my 2 year old grandson carry him around w/ one arm wrapped around him! We tell Jayden NO & if he doesn't pick him up for a few days, Onion will start jumping on his lap every chance he gets!
> 
> BTW, Easter eggers are a mixed breed True Aracaunas, the ones with olive colored eggs & no rumps, are the ones with the cheek puffs.


I like his name!


----------



## serenityfarmnm

Sylvie said:


> I like his name!


ALL chickens are given "food" names around here. The theory being It is easier to say "We ate Beans & onion 4 dinner" than "We ate Rex & Rita" LoL


----------

